# Pressemeldung: Deutsche Pure Fishing Websiten online!



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2008)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG

Gelnhausen, 19.03.2008

*Deutsche Pure Fishing Websiten online!​*
Pure Fishing hat seit dem 14.03.2008 vier deutschsprachige Webseiten online gestellt. Unter der Web-Adresse www.de.purefishing.com erreichen Sie die Startseite der Firma Pure Fishing. 

Von hier aus sind alle Homepages der Marken Abu Garcia, Berkley, Spiderwire, Stren, Mitchell, Fenwick zu erreichen. Außerdem wurden Links zu den Seiten von Penn, Shakespeare und JRC gesetzt. 

Die Seiten werden ständig mit deutschen Texten und Informationen aktualisiert. 

Neben der gesamten Produktpalette findet man eine Liste mit Pure Fishing Fachhändlern und  nützliche Tipps zu einzelnen Produkten. Unter News & Veranstaltungen werden wichtige Events und Infos publiziert. 

In einem separaten Händlerbereich können sich Fachhändler registrieren und z.B. Produktbilder downloaden. Endverbraucher haben nach einer Registrierung die Möglichkeit, Bilder ihres größten Fangs mit einem Pure Fishing Produkt oder Informationen zu ihrem Lieblingsgewässer zu veröffentlichen. 

Interessierte Angler können sich auch für den Newsletter registrieren, um immer die neuesten Informationen zu erhalten. 

Im Laufe des Jahres werden noch weitere Webseiten diverser Marken folgen.

Rainer Purkhardt
Executive Marketing Assistent
Pure Fishing Deutschland GmbH


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Deutsche Pure Fishing Websiten online!*

bei mir funst da kein Link auf dieser Seite!


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Deutsche Pure Fishing Websiten online!*

Bei mir auch nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Deutsche Pure Fishing Websiten online!*

Java aktivieren  geht alles


----------



## tidecutter (19. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Deutsche Pure Fishing Websiten online!*

bei mir hat erst der pop-up blocker seine funktion ausgeübt. durch gutes zureden lies er von seinem sinnen ab und ich konnte alles öffnen.


----------



## Archer (20. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Deutsche Pure Fishing Websiten online!*

Die Verwendung von Flash und Popups ist irgendwie gruselig.


----------



## angler0815 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Deutsche Pure Fishing Websiten online!*

was soll das denn sein?

brauch is dafür den mediaplayer?


----------



## mr.ilmenau (21. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Deutsche Pure Fishing Websiten online!*



angler0815 schrieb:


> was soll das denn sein?
> 
> brauch is dafür den mediaplayer?


Ist das ernst gemeint???|kopfkrat


----------

